
Architect's async/await middleware for AWS lambda - nailer
https://arc.codes/reference/functions/http/node/async
======
nailer
Worked on this myself, but thought HN might be interested.

AWS lambda has a callback free node functions, using async/await.

Architect (a serverless framework) has a tool that combines multiple
async/await handlers into a single lambda, much like traditional express
middleware, but without callbacks.

Requests go in, responses or modified requests (which are passed onto the next
middleware item) go out.

It's a very modern way of handling middleware and supports most of the use
cases of the traditional express-style middleware. See the examples for more
details.

